# Studio Tax 2014 now available



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

For those who like to do some tax 'math' prior to the end of the year, StudioTax 2014 is now up and available for download. http://www.studiotax.com


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Is it just me or did the link stop working?

EDIT: checked their facebook page and seems like they are having difficulties: http://www.bhok.ca should be used for now.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Any one using Studio tax this year for taxes ??


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

yup...filed four returns through Studio Tax and already received $$$


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. Waiting for the delivery of my T3, but certainly going freeware this year.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Been using it for at least seven years now. Highly recommended.


----------

